# bow safety zone?



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I HATE how the DNR puts things in the book, or new laws. I still do not have a definite answer. CAN YOU BOW HUNT within 150 yards of a dwelling. It is not in the book for 2016 but I read that it passed Jan. 1, 2016. ANY HELP please!!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

mich buckmaster said:


> I HATE how the DNR puts things in the book, or new laws. I still do not have a definite answer. CAN YOU BOW HUNT within 150 yards of a dwelling. It is not in the book for 2016 but I read that it passed Jan. 1, 2016. ANY HELP please!!


The safety zone only applies to firearms hunting.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

By law definition a bow is a firearm


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

mich buckmaster said:


> I HATE how the DNR puts things in the book, or new laws. I still do not have a definite answer. CAN YOU BOW HUNT within 150 yards of a dwelling. It is not in the book for 2016 but I read that it passed Jan. 1, 2016. ANY HELP please!!


Yes, you can hunt within 150yds of a dwelling with a bow. Firearm is still 150yds(safety zone) from a dwelling.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

red wolf said:


> By law definition a bow is a firearm


Felons can bowhunt...


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

red wolf said:


> By law definition a bow is a firearm


See ONE says yes and another says no, I wish it said it in the book. I will be calling the DNR tomorrow to find out for sure. 

thanks


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

red wolf said:


> By law definition a bow is a firearm


Just when I think I have heard it all, I read a post like this.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

mich buckmaster said:


> See ONE says yes and another says no, I wish it said it in the book. I will be calling the DNR tomorrow to find out for sure.
> 
> thanks


Look at a 2015 Hunting Digest and you will see that the safety zone included archery hunting, but the 2016 HD just references firearm hunting.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

red wolf said:


> By law definition a bow is a firearm


Where did you read that a bow is a firearm? A bow is not defined as a firearm in federal law, nor is it in Michigan law. Did someone tell you that it is a firearm and you believed it?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

mich buckmaster said:


> I HATE how the DNR puts things in the book, or new laws. I still do not have a definite answer. CAN YOU BOW HUNT within 150 yards of a dwelling. It is not in the book for 2016 but I read that it passed Jan. 1, 2016. ANY HELP please!!


There was already a thread on this *Safety zone eliminated?* in the Questions about MI Hunting/Fishing Law forum.

The law change on allowing bow hunting within the 150 yard safety zone was part of House Bill 4239 (2015) that was passed by both the House and Senate and signed by the Governor.
If anyone can not see and understand that under the new law, it is legal to bow hunt within the 150 yard safety zone, then I can not help. 

12/1/2015 HJ 95 Pg. 2052 approved by the Governor 11/12/2015 @ 9:24 AM
12/1/2015 HJ 95 Pg. 2052 filed with Secretary of State 11/12/2015 @ 12:31 PM
12/1/2015 HJ 95 Pg. 2052 assigned PA 185'15 with immediate effect

*This is the law before the change.*

(7) (6) An individual shall not hunt, as that term is defined in section 43505, within 150 yards of an ccupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without
obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.


*This is the new law after the change.*

(7) An individual shall not hunt *with a firearm* within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

red wolf said:


> By law definition a bow is a firearm


Not anymore it isnt.


----------



## osjim (Jan 18, 2005)

*MCL 324.40111 Taking animal from in or upon vehicle; transporting or possessing firearm in or upon vehicle; person with disability; transporting or possessing unloaded firearm in or upon vehicle on sporting clays range; individual holding permit to hunt from standing vehicle; possessing and discharging firearm to take game from personal assistive mobility device; transporting or possessing bow or crossbow in or upon vehicle while on public land or highway, road, or street; *_written permission to hunt or discharge firearm within certain distance of property; definitions._

Sec. 40111.
* ...* 



*(7) An individual shall not hunt with a firearm within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.*


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

mich buckmaster said:


> I HATE how the DNR puts things in the book, or new laws. I still do not have a definite answer. CAN YOU BOW HUNT within 150 yards of a dwelling. It is not in the book for 2016 but I read that it passed Jan. 1, 2016. ANY HELP please!!


YES. Period.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

red wolf said:


> By law definition a bow is a firearm


That right there is some rock solid legal interpretation and analysis.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> That right there is some rock solid legal interpretation and analysis.


So if a bow is a firearm, does that make a crossbow an "assault weapon"?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

jatc said:


> So if a bow is a firearm, does that make a crossbow an "assault weapon"?


Yes, it most definitely does. 

Red Wolf, your interpretive services are needed again. What's the safety zone for assault x-guns?


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> *Yes, it most definitely does.*
> 
> Red Wolf, your interpretive services are needed again. What's the safety zone for assault x-guns?


Don't tell Hillary!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

petronius said:


> Where did you read that a bow is a firearm? A bow is not defined as a firearm in federal law, nor is it in Michigan law. Did someone tell you that it is a firearm and you believed it?


A muzzle loader is not even a firearm......


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Groundsize said:


> A muzzle loader is not even a firearm......


True If it uses a flint or percussion cap.
A 209 primer does make it a firearm.
Also if it's capable of interchanging with a modern cartridge it's a firearm..


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jimp said:


> True If it uses a flint or percussion cap.
> A 209 primer does make it a firearm.
> Also if it's capable of interchanging with a modern cartridge it's a firearm..


The federal government does not consider a lack powder muzzle loader or cap and ball pistol to be a firearm. The issue with the 209 shotgun primer or ability to convert from black powder to modern cartridge by changing the barrel or a few other parts does not make it a modern "firearm" unless the user is a felon.



Groundsize said:


> A muzzle loader is not even a firearm......


In Michigan, a muzzle loader is a "firearm" but the black powder cap and ball handguns are not registered like modern cartridge handguns.


----------

